# UK Barista Championships BARISTA JAMS



## mentness (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Long time no coffee based social network.

I just thought I'd keep you guys in the loop for the up and comming Barista jams which are happening in Bristol and Newcastle!

Quote:

The UK section of SCAE together with Pumphrey's Coffee and Beyond the Bean will be hosting Barista Jams for future budding barista champions. The jams will focus on all aspects of Barista Competitions, from roasting and blending to perfecting milk and espressos, and the all important WBC rule changes.

Following the impressive 10th place win (competing against 51 other countries) by Hugo Hercod the UK now needs to get behind the 2009 UKBC, to compete in Atlanta, Georgia next April. The jam's are a great place to start! Leading industry speakers will be on hand to lead the workshops throughout the day.

Places are limited to 25 per jam and can be booked as follows -

Please send a cheque for £25, payable to 'SCAE UK' to:

Bristol: Helen Ostle, Beyond the Bean Ltd, Unit 6, Cala Trading Estate, Ashton Vale Road, Ashton Vale, Bristol, BS32HA before Friday 20th October or email [email protected] for further information

Newcastle: Stuart Lee Archer, Pumphreys, Bridge Street, Blaydon Tyne & Wear, NE21 4JJ by 25th November or email [email protected] for further information.

Events on Facebook:

BRISTOL

http://www.new.facebook.com/event.php?eid=29537132676

NEWCASTLE

http://www.new.facebook.com/event.php?eid=39442520030

Pumphreys Coffee Facebook Page for directions:

http://www.new.facebook.com/pages/Blaydon-United-Kingdom/Pumphreys-Coffee-Showroom-Roastery-and-Barista-Training-Centre/8360553225

Hope you're all well.

Pass this on to anyone who might find it interesting please!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Stuart

I am hoping to pop along to one of the other - who knows, I may even compete!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Wel if you wanna make it a date Glenn and head up to NewC I could be tempted!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Reminder - the first of these events is 29 October in Bristol

There is still time left to enter.


----------

